# Audio to VSA



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm planning to use VSA to control my graveyard skull when it arrives. It's become obvious that controlling the jaw is going to take a lot more work than anything else. Is there a VSA add-on that converts audio files to VSA scripts?


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

You do not need an add on, VSA has a routine to analyze your audio and create the jaw movement script.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

time2Dive,

I'm a VSA newbie. Could you tell me how to invoke it?

Thanks


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Go to Tools and then select Load Audio File. From there, go to Tools and then select Wavemotion Analysis. 

Here is the catch 22. The lyrics have to be clear. If they are not, your skull will mumble. 

You may have to increase the bass on the wav file. You can use Goldwave or other similar software that can manipulate wav files.

I hope that helps.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh, you will need to set your MIN/MAX settings when you get the skulls but that is pretty easy.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks. I'll try that this weekend.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Import function*

You may want to look at the import function. It is a bit tedious but I like it better than the wave analysis. You can also use the wave analysis and export out a csv file. Then you can take that file and use excel for instance to create a properly formatted import file. I think the key is to make a record of the peaks, midpoints, and lows in your wave file. I am going to set up a spreadsheet using the 1st column as a timeframe. I will play with the concept and report back. For mouth movement, I suspect one would not use the full 180 degree movement capability of the program, so I will limit the servo to about 45 degrees total movement. I will assign three values 1 for mouth closed, 2 for mouth half open, and 3 for mouth full open. Even if I sample every .10 second, the excel file can cover like 10 hours of event. I will give it a try and let you know.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Update on New VSA*

Well I am getting some pretty good response from the wave analysis actually. First key is to have the default and min setting on the servo set to the same. Right now I am using 900 min and 1900 max. The other key is to boost the volume of the wave file in a program like Goldwave. Then go back and get rid of any noise and I used the censor option to replace quiet parts wiht a low totally reduced volume tone. This seems to reduce any unwanted flutter. A slight shift left of the event seems to help the servo lag match the audio. I just stuck a long arm on a servo and held it under the jaw of my K-Mart skull. Mickey Mouse, but it shows that it works fairly well. A little word by word analysis will allow for some minor adjustments. I am still trying the speadsheet approach, but I can tell it will be one long process.


----------

